
Show HN: Set of musical instruments for Android - veli_joza
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.castlewrath.hexpress
======
veli_joza
This app is a collection of musical instruments for android. It's also a
framework for building new instruments, for experimenting with different note
layouts and different ways to control and shape the tone.

Interesting side effect of using Lua for Android app is that anyone can modify
source code on the phone and see the changes on next launch. This allows users
to add instruments, modify existing ones, or change any other aspect of app.

The app is light on GUI and options to make it accessible to very young
children. Please show it to your kid and report results :)

BTW does anyone have advice on how I can reach interested audience for this
non-commercial project without spending money or too much time? Despite good
users reviews I didn't see much organic growth in past months.

------
subhashp
Very interesting app

